
How to debug JavaScript in IE with Visual Web Developer Express - samueladam
http://www.berniecode.com/blog/2007/03/08/how-to-debug-javascript-with-visual-web-developer-express/
======
alyx
IE8 now ships with a debugger, similar to Firebug

------
samueladam
Visual Web Developer is free, you only need a .net passport account to get the
registration key.

Here's my config to debug IE insanities:

Debian with VirtualBox

Internet Explorer Application Compatibility VPC Image
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=21E...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=21EABB90-958F-4B64-B5F1-73D0A413C8EF&displaylang=en)

And Visual Web Developer Express.

------
bluefish
Very very helpful, especially as someone who still has to work in ie6 and 7.
I've been trying to set this up for some time and have never found a good,
straightforward tutorial regarding how to get this working.

